# Will my dog protect me? Yes he will!



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We see all sorts of threads popping up with folks wondering if their dog will protect them. We need to remember there is more to a dog protecting it's owner then actual physical contact. My daughter found out last night that her old Beagle most likely saved her life. 

She lives alone in a small rental house. Last night she heard knocking at her front door. Her Beagle (who is painfully vocal and over the top friendly) began baying as only a Beagle can do. She went to the door and saw a man standing there, with out a shirt on. She turned on her front porch light (so people in the street can see, and so he'd know she was awake. 

He spoke through the door and stated he was backing up in her drive way and hit her car. He broke out her tail lights. Being a daddy's girl, she ALWAYS backs into her drive way. If he struck her, it would have broken out her head lights, and he would have had to pull all the way into her drive. 

She said through the door that she was calling the police and he needed to leave. He began yelling at her. Stating that she was just being racist. He was doing the right thing by reporting damage to her car. 

Her Beagle continued to bay. She dialed 911 - but had trouble hearing the operator due to her dog. 

The man banged on her door again. Then she heard the man yelling at someone else. It was her neighbor. The man was telling the neighbor that he knew her and he was just checking up on her. My daughter was too frightened to open the door to tell the neighbor that in fact she didn't know the man. 

The neighbor and two of his friends began to walk towards her house. The shirtless man jumped on his BIKE and took off. 

When the three young men came to her door she opened it and spoke to them. They stated that her DOG woke them all up. They said they were used to hearing him 'bay' - but grew concerned when he continued to bay even though she was home. 

She made a report and the police will watch her house for a while. If it weren't for her dog waking up the neighbors - and the fact they were used to his 'bay' and her ability to quiet him, this could have turned out much, much, much worse. Would her dog have attacked the man should he have busted down her door? I hope I never, ever find out. But this time, I think he saved her life.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow!  I'm really glad she's ok, I'm sure the beagle gets a extra large steak for dinner tonight!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good God, Lillie that is beyond scary.

How clever, "hey I backed into your car better come out and check this out". Alot may have fallen for this He obviously had bad intentions.

You are correct, our dogs do not always have to physically attack someone to protect us. In this case her dog knew this was not right and carried on being very vocal, good boy, excellent boy!

I know you already talked to your daughter about being extra vigilant, have good situational awareness. This POS will most likely move on. I'm glad she called the police.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Scary! Good boy!

An old classmate of mine who had two dogs woke up to find a rapist IN her living room! She was sleeping on her couch because one of the dogs was ill (I think that was the reason) and she woke up to find this guy standing there making gestures indicative of his intention. He'd forced a window open. Her dogs are not protection dogs or trained as such but I guess their presence made the guy hesitate long enough for her to start screaming bloody murder and grab her phone. He chickened out and ran off.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She lives on a corner. So the backing up - could have held true. They missed the street. Late at night, groggy from sleep... Good Lord, it makes my hands sweat thinking about it. 

She said the neighbor's saw him get his bike - he had leaned it against her car. Between her home and her vehicle. Nobody would have seen it. 

This is the second time someone has knocked on her door late at night. She lives in a fairly rural area. Good neighborhood. A large 24 hour plant type business across the street. They are thinking that it could be an employee or ex-employee who notices who goes into the houses.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, wow, Lilie! That is just so scary! Good dog! He definately saved her life!

This is why I don't get too upset with Finn or any dog barking at the doorbell/someone knocking on the door. He won't stop unless one of us goes to the door and even then, if it's someone we don't know, I might have to give him a shh! or two to get him to quiet down. Sometimes just the bark is enough to turn off the would be idiot.

I'm glad your daughter is safe!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, gave me chills. Glad everyone is okay and thank goodness for that beagle! 
Good listening too from the neighbors' part!!

Hope this never happens again.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Stories like this and what Lies posted make my stomach drop.

I posted before about the guy who was stalking my mom. He decided to make his move one morning and would have caught her around 4-5 am leaving for work because he had been watching her routine for weeks, he knew no one else would be out there with her. _They do watch_. Luckily that morning she ended up not going to work (sick / vacation can't remember). He was waiting by the back door and my parents dogs started going crazy barking, got my dad up. This guy confessed to police what his intentions were...it was vile


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Honestly, one of the reasons I never tell ANYBODY that my dogs don't bite. I might say, 'he hasn't yet"... I even want my neighbors to be a little wary. They could have guests one day, who has a friend that knows a friend...you just never know. 

I've never really cared for her dog. Because he's a Beagle. His voice drives me absolutely nuts. Now...I've changed my mind. I'm blessed that her dog's voice can wake the dead.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My gosh, that is super scary.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Your daughter's beagle definitely deserves a really nice treat. I can understand the scare you recieved, Mrs. Lilie, too. When ever I am at home by myself, I always answer the door with our family's dog. However, I check before I answer the door. If a person rings the door bell andI don't know who they are; I actually encourage the dog to continue barking just in case, he or she thinks nobody is home and that's what he or she is hoping for, so the person can try to break in.
I don't remember how long ago it was, maybe about six years ago. Anyways, my parents were across the street at the neighbor's house and I was home alone with Jenna. All of a sudden the doorbell rings, so I go to check and see who it might be. Jenna was barking away and as I looked out I saw a car parked across the front of our drive way. I knew right away not to open the door. I continued to watch what was going on outside. Soon the people at the door (2 men) walked back to their car and as they were backing up to leave my parents came out of our neighbor's house. My dad came up to the car and asked them if they needed some help. Turns out, the men were actually looking for the house that was in the same place as our house, but on street behind us. One of the men said he heard Jenna barking and "knew [he didn't] want a piece of that dog."


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh wow. I'm SO glad that your daughter is alright, Nancy! 

Stories like these are terrifying. With how often Sam travels, I worry about these things. As people really never come to our house, I let Baxter bark as long as he wishes when I hear someone knocking on the door who I don't recognize. If they're really giving me a weird vibe, I pretend like I don't have much control over him. It may give a bad impression...but still.

Again. So glad that she's alright, and that her beagle made sure to wake everyone he could.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You hear all of the awful stories and wonder how the person ever opened their door in the first place. I suppose the thugs are getting more creative. 

Her father is providing some 'extra' protection for her. It makes him feel better. Her boyfriend is going to take her to make sure she gets plenty of practice in. She was raised with this type of protection, just never felt the need to keep anything at the house. I guess times are changing.

I'm hoping everyone who reads this thread will relay the story to others. Man or Woman. It is a clever way to get a person to open their door.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lilie said:


> You hear all of the awful stories and wonder how the person ever opened their door in the first place. I suppose the thugs are getting more creative.
> 
> Her father is providing some 'extra' protection for her. It makes him feel better. Her boyfriend is going to take her to make sure she gets plenty of practice in. She was raised with this type of protection, just never felt the need to keep anything at the house. I guess times are changing.


I second your husbands thought and know growing up in your home she will be responsible. 

That's why I said this was actually a clever story by this guy. Ugh....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Wow! 
Glad she's ok and obviously she is smart enough not to be fooled. One of the most important things anyone can do is be totally aware of everything and not let yourself be set up.
You have to send a nice present of goodies for her dog!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How frightening. IMHO your daughter did everything right ... she used her head when so many women would have opened the door and fallen for the scam and GOK what he would have done. And the Beagle ... kudos to him for alerting the neighbors. And of course, three cheers for the neighbors who cared enough about their neighbor to intervene. Glad your DD is learning to use other protection.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Eesh scary... I hope I never have to deal with situations like that. My husbands co-workers joke around saying we have the safest house in the neighborhood because we have a GSD and a .45... I can't shoot a .45 and my puppy loves people so I just check and recheck all the locks and I don't open the door for anyone I don't know when my husband isn't home or if its dark out. 

I live in a nice neighborhood now but I grew up in a sketchy one so I'm not really trusting of neighbors and strangers...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

arycrest said:


> How frightening. IMHO your daughter did everything right ... she used her head when so many women would have opened the door and fallen for the scam and GOK what he would have done. And the Beagle ... kudos to him for alerting the neighbors. And of course, three cheers for the neighbors who cared enough about their neighbor to intervene. Glad your DD is learning to use other protection.


Yes! I failed to acknowledge the neighbors...man they deserve a pat on the back for being concerned neighbors. Very cool!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad your daughter is okay Nancy! That's scary!! I'm ridiculously paranoid about possible situations like that but too many experiences to not be. I now have two shotguns (looking at buying a handgun soon). I don't answer the door without Shasta with me and soon we'll have another dog. Thank goodness for annoying hound noises sometimes.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Years ago I was speaking with a veteran Sheriff. He said one of the best deterrents is a noisy dog. The bad guys don't like the noise attracting all the attention. He said even yappy little dogs will do! This beagle proved it!

Having said that my 'babies' have one bad habit that I actually haven't curbed (though have thought about it) when a stranger is within 4-5 feet of the house they go ballistic. I've seen solicitors (product and religious variety) back pedal so fast off the front porch they almost fell. Now I'm thinking maybe that isn't such a bad habit after all. So while I'm all for the yappers having two adult GSDs just sort-a puts some 'muscle' behind the bark. 

I am so glad your daughter is o.k.!! She may also want to check into an alarm system that alerts the police. There are wireless systems now that are afforadable enough to install even in rental houses.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! That is very scary! Good dog for protecting her and making a racket. He must have sensed that this person wasn't friendly and that your daughter was uncomfortable and scared.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Too bad Hondo wasn't there to finish the guy off! Thank God your daughter is ok. I used to have a Beagle named Pink and she was relatively quiet- for a beagle. One time I locked myself out of the house and had to break a small pane of glass on a French door to get in. It was pouring and I was wearing rain gear and rubber boots. She was howling bloody murder and when I got inside she attacked my leg- good thing I had on those rubber boots! I bet your grandbeagle would do the same if necessary.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad your daughter is safe. i'm not a big Beagle fan but
i can see where they have spunk.


----------

